# Groomer on Long Island



## aleny (Jun 8, 2016)

Good morning everybody!

Luna has been fantastic and she is now almost a year and a half. The only real problem we're having is that I am in NO WAY capable of grooming her and our usual groomer 
does not have a direct Golden Retriever experience and the past two times did not do a great job.

Any input from fellow Long Islanders about a groomer that has a good experience with our wonderful breed?

Thank you in advance!!

and Luna says HI!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I asked around to members of my local GR club for referrals. Noah is going to get his first "show groom" on Thursday - mostly because I'd love to see how he looks with one, and secondly - because he's having Christmas photos done over Thanksgiving weekend and want him to be "purdy" for that photo session. 

So see if you can contact your local GR club and see if they can give you some referrals for local groomers. 

The lady we're going to shows goldens, and will be grooming him at her home. I'll drop him off at lunch and get him when I get off work.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

aleny said:


> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Luna has been fantastic and she is now almost a year and a half. The only real problem we're having is that I am in NO WAY capable of grooming her and our usual groomer
> does not have a direct Golden Retriever experience and the past two times did not do a great job.
> ...


Go onto LIGRC website or FB page and message someone for info.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm on Long Island too, please post the info you receive. Thanks


----------

